# 1/72nd scale WW2 Wargaming page - need opinion.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

[edited] Please read our TOS on Commercial selling. Thanks


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

No opinions? Wow! Tough Audience!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Page looks good and as far as I can tell you have the nations correctly listed as to their historical alliances.

Maybe could use more pictures on the kits you have listed, though.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I just uploaded a TON of them. All I have left is 4 Us and all of Japan.

ThanX for looking! - you should join up on the "Facebook" page. I could use a good guy like yourself!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Update - Got all the pictures in, with exception to the Lancaster, which was sold today! Now I have to go get another one from my wholesalers.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

I don't play these games but have painted the miniatures for D&D games and the Warhammer games. My son took interest in the 80's and now at age 32 is an expert gamer and model builder. I admit the WW2 and real life interests me more than the SciFi and Fantasy games. To me, the rules were mind boggling and the books and related materials cost a fortune and it never ends. 

I always wanted a game easy like RISk and STRATEGO but yet you could play it with cool models and terrain.. Also, it should only be a couple hour game. Thats what I think. Are these games popular like the D&D and Gamesworkshop?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm not sure. I'm just starting on it myself!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Please read our TOS on Commercial selling. Thanks


----------

